# Test for sneaky teenagers...



## aero (May 23, 2012)

Four high school boys afflicted with spring fever skipped morning classes. After lunch they reported to the teacher that they had a flat tire. 

Much to their relief she smiled and said, "Well, you missed a test today so take seats apart from one another and take out a piece of paper." 

Still smiling, she waited for them to sit down. Then she said: "First Question: Which tire was flat?"


----------



## roper (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey, I think I had that teacher.:-|


----------

